# DBOL water intake



## Deebowdap (Mar 22, 2010)

how much water should i drink while on first dbol cycle.

i am 5ft 11", 12st 12lbs. good diet, good training regime


----------



## Deebowdap (Mar 22, 2010)

well?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

FFS you expect answers in 9 minutes?? :lol: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## Deebowdap (Mar 22, 2010)

yep, you got any for me


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its the amount of oxygen you breath that you really want to worry about on cycle


----------



## Deebowdap (Mar 22, 2010)

what?


----------



## scotty3968 (Jul 7, 2009)

drink loads mate..from what ive read


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Drink exactly 9 litres of Evian water a day


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I try and aim for around 4 litres spread throughout the day


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Threepwood said:


> Drink exactly 9 litres of *Evian* water a day


Lmao im guessing you're a share holder :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

3-4 litres should be enough mate

if running dbol personal preference for me would be too also run milk thistle while taking it.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

im 5'9 13 stone i was drinking around 3.5 ltrs couldnt hack going to the loo any more so capped it at that lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

as much as poss, for your liver's sake.

and it's just good in general, protein needs lots of water to process it


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> as much as poss, for your liver's sake.
> 
> and it's just good in general, protein needs lots of water to process it


 sound advice, even when not on the gear (DBOL) you should allways drink plenty of water, for me i drink the same amount all year round because i know eating or drinking loads of protien can put stress on the liver......


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

ste247 said:


> *sound advice*, even when not on the gear (DBOL) you should allways drink plenty of water, for me i drink the same amount all year round because i know eating or drinking loads of protien can put stress on the liver......


SSSSSHHHHHHH!!

i have a reputation as an idiot who "only posts pathetic perverted sexual drivel" to maintain.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> *as much as poss, for your liver's sake*.
> 
> and it's just good in general, protein needs lots of water to process it





ste247 said:


> *sound advice*, even when not on the gear (DBOL) you should allways drink plenty of water, for me i drink the same amount all year round because i know eating or drinking loads of protien can put stress on the liver......


No, not as much as poss, for your kidneys sake, too much water puts a strain on the kidneys.

Drink enough to stay hydrated, off cycle or on, thats it.


----------

